# Just for fun....How eat up are you?



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Hopefully this will stay here in the Intermediate and Advanced forum. I figure this is a pretty serious bunch. Just trying to get a feel for who is the most obsessed with archery and some of the things that might help you be an "Intermediate or Advanced" archer. If you don't mind, share some of the quirky things you do that might prove you are. 

Here's one; I carry a hinge with me most of the time. Even if my bow might be 50 miles away, I'll most likely have a hinge in my pocket to play with. Which leads me to my next one, if I'm over 50 miles away from my house it's not likely I left without at least one bow in my possession. Must be loosing my edge, I used to go no where unless I had a bow in the sled. 

Anyone?


----------



## dartonpro4000 (Oct 12, 2010)

I added a room onto my house so I would have 20yds to shoot down the hallway.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

derrickman140 said:


> I added a room onto my house so I would have 20yds to shoot down the hallway.


Dang...........first person out the box probably wins this. I don't know too many people who've done that. Perfect. :thumbs_up


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I've considered moving to improve on my 14.5 yard max shot.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

I built a house with tunnel under garage so I can have 20 yard range in it. Beat that!


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

I have shot more arrows than words typed on AT!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Wife has her Go Shopping truck and I have my Olds filled with archery stuff.
If going somewhere the bow case is in the back seat. Like I went to vote in November and Bow & Sew is only a block or so from the voting place. Slip over towards Peoria, Presley's Outdoor is between me and where....where I was supposed to go.
So I still have the key to the closed archery shop and I play there.
3 target ranges in my yard. 25 yard, 35 yard and 100 yards.
Hunting bow at the ready and back up bow at the ready.
2 target bows when at home hanging in the garage fully assembled and one hanging that I can put together in a heart beat.
Set of small Allen wrenches always in my pocket, metal holder, bolt and nuts worn to chrome - you can borrow it as long as you're in my eye sight.
Have been known to carry my release in my pocket a bit much.
Local appliance story knows to call when he has too many empty heavy cardboard boxes laying around.
Usually 2 dozen target arrows ready to go and a dozen or so of mixed weight arrows for "let's try this."
3 fletching jigs and 4th on the way. (I made a sweet deal).
15 mechanical and fixed broadheads at the ready and different small game heads.
4 sight frames and one on the way. (part of another sweet heart deal)
3 hinges, 2 thumb releases and a 3rd on the way and 3 index releases. (thumb release on the way was part the another sweet heart deal)
Attend every club meeting of the 2 clubs I'm a member of - about 14 per year.
Computer is loaded with more archery stuff than I can count. Computer start up screen with 65 archery related sites/links.
ATV at the ready for hauling 3D targets at the local if need be. I'm taking a rest after 10 years in office and liking it. Almost lived there. Only have to listen to wife at home instead of 15 people at a time and luckily at home I have "selective" hearing, so my wife says.
And when I'm not thinking about archery I'm thinking about archery. Ask my wife....

On, there are 3 indoor ranges within 45 minutes of my house and a 4th about a hour's drive. There are near 15 active 3D ranges within 1 hour's drive of my house. 2 or 3 are close enough I shoot early at one club and hit a 2nd club the same day. I think I shot 4 different clubs in one weekend. Wife didn't care for that...So one and then 2 ever so often a weekend.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I have been shooting at least 3 days a week for the last 4 years. I am planning to remodel a house on 60 acres to have both an indoor 20 yd range and an outdoor 3D course up the hill in the trees by the spring. I am on the board of directors for two different archery clubs.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm heavily invested in "Phase Inhibitor". :mg:


----------



## jpotter (Nov 4, 2012)

Retired, shoot 6 dys./wk. for 4 yrs. Just love to shoot. I have a sml. tool box stuffed w/releases nocks points strings etc... bow case is about the same, 2 hunting 3d bows and a target. If I had more money it would get ugly. Real satisfied w/my progress, no compaints just love this site for all of the no bs info. Real gems here just keep it coming.MUch respect for the top level archers foir all of the9r input.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The fact that all the parents and kids of my daughters ball teams know that when I leave the gym between games I am practicing ranging distances in the parking lot might be a hint.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Man. You guys all set the bar pretty high. I thought I was eat up, but some of you all put me to shame. 

I have a range outside my bedroom and the last thing I'll be doing is shooting before I go to bed. As soon as the coffee is going in the morning I'm shooting again. At work during the day I'm doing something with archery all day. Some days I'll shoot 60 arrows or so around noon time. I'm pretty much archery 24/7 but I have yet to remodel a house for archery.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

stoz said:


> I built a house with tunnel under garage so I can have 20 yard range in it. Beat that!


I thought about doing this! Any advice on overall design and area?

I always have my hinge with me. My friends know my only hobby is archery, and that I tend to talk about it more than I should. I've also ended perfectly good relationships because I wanted to shoot more than they thought I should....


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Lazarus said:


> Man. You guys all set the bar pretty high. I thought I was eat up, but some of you all put me to shame.
> 
> I have a range outside my bedroom and the last thing I'll be doing is shooting before I go to bed. As soon as the coffee is going in the morning I'm shooting again. At work during the day I'm doing something with archery all day. Some days I'll shoot 60 arrows or so around noon time. I'm pretty much archery 24/7 but I have yet to remodel a house for archery.


I'll be honest, that's not the primary reason for the remodel, but it will be included. For what it's worth, I'll have a 600 yard rifle range too.


----------



## PSE Archer (Oct 26, 2014)

This is the only picture on the wall in my office.









Been at for 30 years. Dont ever plan on stopping. 
Been coaching for 18 years. Won a few. Lost a few more.
I can get 8 yards in the archery room. Up to 50 in the back yard, but have a full 28 target range 4 miles from work on the way home.
Got just about all I need.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

on the old forum, there was a thread with lots of pics, about a guy that was building a new house and putting an honest to goodness 20 yard range in his basement. his basement walls had an extension on one side to make a "tunnel" that gave him the distance.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ron w said:


> on the old forum, there was a thread with lots of pics, about a guy that was building a new house and putting an honest to goodness 20 yard range in his basement. his basement walls had an extension on one side to make a "tunnel" that gave him the distance.


That's basically what I'm doing. It will be behind a new 3 car garage and the end of the house. The addition is on that end of the house, so the concrete will have to be done anyway. It just have to go about 12 feet longer on the garage part to get about 66 ft. It is quite a bit more money, but this will be my last move and I can see myself using it every day.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

cbrunson, you're my hero. Really. :teeth:

PSE ARCHER, very nice set up. Envious. :thumbs_up


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

cbrunson said:


> That's basically what I'm doing. It will be behind a new 3 car garage and the end of the house. The addition is on that end of the house, so the concrete will have to be done anyway. It just have to go about 12 feet longer on the garage part to get about 66 ft. It is quite a bit more money, but this will be my last move and I can see myself using it every day.


Man. Nice. I have thought for years about building a green house and having it double as an indoor range. I might actually enjoy indoor shooting if I could do it inside but feel like I was outside.


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

You guys should check out Reo's YouTube video about his home range. Thing is freaking sweet.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

that's awesome. 
fortunately, I live only 20 minutes away from a the club I belong to, that has a 16 lane indoor range. all the members have a key to be able to use the range 24/7. still, there are times I wish I could just go downstairs and shoot....especially when you want to take a few shots to try something new out.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

10yd range in a heated garage at home.
String bow with two releases on a cabinet between the dining and living rooms.
Up to 100yd outdoor range with a Glen Del buck and a Block Range 24. Off the deck, spare hang-on or roof gives bonus elevation shots. 
Club range is 2 miles from work so I can get 45 shots before work, 30 at lunch and 45-60 after work. 
Sending this post from the range - 5 spot league starts tonite.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ron w said:


> that's awesome.
> fortunately, I live only 20 minutes away from a the club I belong to, that has a 16 lane indoor range. all the members have a key to be able to use the range 24/7. still, there are times I wish I could just go downstairs and shoot....especially when you want to take a few shots to try something new out.


About the same drive time for me to our 24/7 clubhouse right now, but I am moving another ten miles out of town. It will be nice shooting in my PJs.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

stromdidilly said:


> You guys should check out Reo's YouTube video about his home range. Thing is freaking sweet.


Kinda where I got the idea. He used to come up to the range every morning, but since he built his new house, he only comes up for big shoots and the occasional Tuesday night Vegas league. I would do the same thing.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

swwishooter said:


> I thought about doing this! Any advice on overall design and area?
> 
> I always have my hinge with me. My friends know my only hobby is archery, and that I tend to talk about it more than I should. I've also ended perfectly good relationships because I wanted to shoot more than they thought I should....


My builder was a shooting buddy back in late 90's. When we decided to build I went to him and told him I need s floor plan that I can get a20 yard range into. He said I've been thinking about this for years. What we did was block under the back of the garage the part you dont park on and the garage is deep enough so the cars don't park over the tunnel. Steel plate over the block then poured the floor. Built in 98 holding up great.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

stoz said:


> My builder was a shooting buddy back in late 90's. When we decided to build I went to him and told him I need s floor plan that I can get a20 yard range into. He said I've been thinking about this for years. What we did was block under the back of the garage the part you dont park on and the garage is deep enough so the cars don't park over the tunnel. Steel plate over the block then poured the floor. Built in 98 holding up great.


Smart way of doing that.... Thank you and I might just use your plan if you don't mind? I have a friend that is an architect and we have been thinking about what would be the best way to install an archery range in a house without it being obvious to the general public.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

This is probably a little quirky. I had almost forgot about it until I went to bed last nite. This is what I see when looking at the ceiling above the bed just before I go to sleep and when I wake up. It's been up there almost two years. Does it help? I don't know. That's kind of like asking someone if the asprin they just took helped their headache, how can they really know? I look at it like, can't hurt!

I spend a lot of time studying the target before I go to sleep, and sometimes when I wake up.

After examining the target I really do need to hang a cleaner version though. If this kind of imagery works, this target would encourage someone to splatter them all over the middle.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I am working on the floor plans today and will be sending out packages for bid sometime next week.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Lazarus said:


> This is probably a little quirky. I had almost forgot about it until I went to bed last nite. This is what I see when looking at the ceiling above the bed just before I go to sleep and when I wake up. It's been up there almost two years. Does it help? I don't know. That's kind of like asking someone if the asprin they just took helped their headache, how can they really know? I look at it like, can't hurt!
> 
> I spend a lot of time studying the target before I go to sleep, and sometimes when I wake up.
> 
> ...


Wow. Above your bed? My wife wouldn't go for that. I do have a couple pinned up in my reloading/bow room. My first Vegas 300 and my first one in competition.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I bought my house in Washington State because it was one mile from my archery range. I bought my house in Arizona because it is 15 minutes between two archery ranges and 20 minutes from an indoor range and another FITA range. My wife understands and made sure to only look at houses near archery ranges. By the way, I met my wife when she took archery lessons from me.

Before I married my wife, I could shoot from my bedroom to the garage. It was 20 yards. My wife has to put the groceries in the back seat when she shops, because I always have my archery gear and tools in the trunk. I used to drive everywhere with a bow in the passenger seat until I got stopped one time for speeding and the cop asked me if the bow was loaded. Like a fool I said yes and he threw in on the ground. I could go on but I don't want anyone to think I'm wierd.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

cbrunson said:


> Wow. Above your bed? My wife wouldn't go for that. I do have a couple pinned up in my reloading/bow room. My first Vegas 300 and my first one in competition.


Yeah, well I snuck it in there before my wife and I were married. She asked me about it one time shortly thereafter, I tried to explain it. She looked at me like I had an eye in the middle of my forehead.  I think she thinks we might make bank through archery some day so she tolerates it. (Please no one tell her the truth.) 

On occasion in social settings I have heard her mention, "we have...........a target............on the ceiling over our bed." I look and she is rolling her eyes.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Lazarus said:


> This is probably a little quirky. I had almost forgot about it until I went to bed last nite. This is what I see when looking at the ceiling above the bed just before I go to sleep and when I wake up. It's been up there almost two years. Does it help? I don't know. That's kind of like asking someone if the asprin they just took helped their headache, how can they really know? I look at it like, can't hurt!
> 
> I spend a lot of time studying the target before I go to sleep, and sometimes when I wake up.
> 
> ...


Some people have mirrors , Laz has a perfect score. That's hard core.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Lazarus said:


> Yeah, well I snuck it in there before my wife and I were married. She asked me about it one time shortly thereafter, I tried to explain it. She looked at me like I had an eye in the middle of my forehead.  I think she thinks we might make bank through archery some day so she tolerates it. (Please no one tell her the truth.)
> 
> On occasion in social settings I have heard her mention, "we have...........a target............on the ceiling over our bed." I look and she is rolling her eyes.


Lol. :lol:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you heard; "Why don't you marry that dxxxxx bow?"


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

The wife tells me she wants me to spend more time with the family than my bow.


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I setup a range in the shop outside my office. 
Take my bow with me everyday. I can shoot up to forty but only after everyone leaves. 
Shoot on my lunch break at 20 yards.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Lazarus said:


> Yeah, well I snuck it in there before my wife and I were married. She asked me about it one time shortly thereafter, I tried to explain it. She looked at me like I had an eye in the middle of my forehead.  I think she thinks we might make bank through archery some day so she tolerates it. (Please no one tell her the truth.)
> 
> On occasion in social settings I have heard her mention, "we have...........a target............on the ceiling over our bed." I look and she is rolling her eyes.


LMAO you're my new hero.


----------



## unclejane (Jul 22, 2012)

For me, it's sights and release aids. I have no idea why. I have 6 releases now - my old Scott from the 80's that survived the robbery 6 years ago where I lost all my archery equipment, a Scott Mongoose which I haven't learned to use yet, Carter Evo +, 2 Carter Honey Do's and a Carter Honey 2 (the Honey 2 and my spare Honey Do were both bizarrely totally ruined and defective out of the box somehow when I bought them, and are now at Carter for repair). I'm already getting an itch for a TruBall Honey Badger Claw. Hopefully my Carters will be back from the factory before I succumb to that.

Sights, I've lost track of all the ones I've had. Right now I have a Shibuya Ultima recurve, converted to CPX 520 with a compound sight block; it's on my PSE. And my Sure-Lock Supreme 550 that's now on my Hoyt. The Shibuya really scratched the itch, but I can't stop looking at the Axcel sights....

Third is arrows. I have piles and piles of Easton aluminums that I don't know what I'm going to do with. My goldtips are helping to scratch the itch, but I may succumb and try some XXX's or something in the near future.

Stabilizers are next. My Beiter system is the last remaining one (all my others were stolen in the aforementioned robbery) but I do shop for more of these, Beestinger and Doinker will probably get a huge influx of my cash at some point here shortly, if I'm not diligent.

I won't even go into strings and cables. That's a book right there.

Bows don't cause me too much trouble, probably because there are so few on the market that actually attract my attention. Too short, too aggressive and way too darn heavy most of em; so I don't really bow shop that much. And now that I have a Supra Max and my Tribute to play with, both in draw weights I can handle, I'm sort of satisfied for the moment.

But accessories are just a horrible obsession for me....

LS


----------

